# I Love Squeezy Cheese!!



## ZeusBeagle (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone

Just had to say how much I love Primula Squeezy cheese, I have seen on various posts that dogs go nuts for it and people use it for recall. I finally remembered to put some in my shopping trolley this week and I used it this morning with Zeus over the park, It was great!! Zeus is still on his long line but as soon as he knew i had this yummy treat he returned to me every time I called and his attention was always on me so we had so much fun and the line was always slack! It even worked (most of the time!) when trying to take his attention away from other dogs. 

So this made me very happy this morning and so just had to share :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hee Hee, never known it fail yet. Think Primula sales have never been so good!!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hehe it's great! :thumbup: My dogs love it and it means I don't have to fondle bits of meat! Win-win!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep....another big thank you to pet forums for giving me the heads up on this one. 
Any suggestions gratefully received for how I keep teenage boys from stealing it, even the dogs teethmarks in the tube don't put them off!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo loves it too...especially the one with bits of ham in :thumbup:


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Its on offer in sainsburys at the mo-just got 2 tubes of the ham one (lexies fav) for £2. your dogs eat it out of the tube??? i use it for kongs then freeze it. wouldnt touch it myself!!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

lexie2010 said:


> Its on offer in sainsburys at the mo-just got 2 tubes of the ham one (lexies fav) for £2. your dogs eat it out of the tube??? i use it for kongs then freeze it. wouldnt touch it myself!!


I take it with me when I go out for training treats. Clean in my pocket and no fiddling around picking smelly little bits out of a plastic bag. I just hold it and let her lick a little tiny bit off the end of the tube. Trouble is it only took her 15 seconds to realise that she got a whole mouthful if she chomped the tube halfway down, hence the teethmarks. My kids are disgusting...what can I say! Teenage boys and their dirty habits are a mystery to me still and I have three of them !

PS I also use the squeezy cheese to dab onto trees etc Mia comes over to sniff, finds the dots and licks it off. It means she gets a nice reward for 'hunting' while still close to me. This was suggested as she is a rescue and needs to learn that I am the font of all things nice instead of just running off into the middle distance looking for nice things. Seems to be working too.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Must admit I haven't tried using primula as a training treat yet. It would work for me though - I love the stuff!! :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goes down a treat in this house too.

Heelwork treat, grooming treat, kong stuffer.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless you are me and put it back in your coat pocket without the lid on ! = everywhere 

C'mon primula give us a flip top lid


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Jojo35 said:


> Unless you are me and put it back in your coat pocket without the lid on ! = everywhere
> 
> C'mon primula give us a flip top lid


Seconded - I had it in the back pocket of my jeans then got in the car and sat on it


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

How much of this is too much for them ? Dora LOVES it , as soon as she see's the tube she goes in to a frenzy and wont be satisfied with just one dab


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

ohhh will try this for clover's recall


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster loves it but he loves cheese anyway. It does seem to work wonders as long as your dog can handle dairy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

dont like it looks like a baby shiting:scared:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

borderer said:


> dont like it looks like a baby shiting:scared:


Are you sure you have the right thread? :lol::lol:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Well done Zeus :thumbup: Bellas favourite is the prawn one Bleurgh!!!!


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

hmm, never even thought of getting lexie the prawn one, we will soon need a seperate fridge for the primula, 4 tubes in at mo cuz always buy when on offer-still dont get that its a charity???


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I must try this as I am currently trying to find a high value training treat for my no very food interested collie.
I'm off to Saisbury's in the morning!


Thanks again for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Jojo35 said:


> Unless you are me and put it back in your coat pocket without the lid on ! = everywhere
> 
> C'mon primula give us a flip top lid


I swap the lip that comes with it for a toothpaste tube lid. Flip top :thumbup:

I've never seen the prawn or ham one, will have to look harder. I normally just get the regular cheese one to use with Harvey at ringcraft.

I think Primula would be out of business by now if it wasn't for dog owners :lol: I mean, no HUMAN actually eats this stuff do they?! It tastes foul!! :eek6:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Our sainsburys does 4 varietys a light version, prawn :eek6: ham and chives


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll have to pay more attention next time I'm shopping


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Just found a few pics from last summer with our two sharing Ham Primula :001_wub: And our pup doing 'sit' and 'paw' for some too.


----------



## Jojo35 (Jan 23, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I swap the lip that comes with it for a toothpaste tube lid. Flip top :thumbup:
> 
> I've never seen the prawn or ham one, will have to look harder. I normally just get the regular cheese one to use with Harvey at ringcraft.
> 
> I think Primula would be out of business by now if it wasn't for dog owners :lol: I mean, no HUMAN actually eats this stuff do they?! It tastes foul!! :eek6:


It's vile ! And the idea of a prawn one eurghh ! Have you ever seen spray cheese ?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No!! And I don't think I want to! Just the thought... :scared:


----------

